# ROH office worker Jeff Jones killed a fan?



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)

That's messed up he deserved worse than being fired


----------



## jake_anton (Feb 17, 2015)

Was he even fired? I didn't watch ECW. I just know Jeff Jones works for Ring of Honor now in the office.

Why would they hire someone that killed a fan?


----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)

'Judge' Jeff Jones began as a MEFW (& later ECW referee) 
http://www.angelfire.com/nj/jackepstein/interview.html
then in ECW he went on to manage Mike Awesome & Sid Vicious from 1999-2000 (when Awesome left for WCW) when he was fired for your Post details & eventually blackballed(?) yet in an audio interview he said


> Perhaps the most wondered question about the ECW Original is...what happened? After many memorable moments with ECW that included managing Mike Awesome against Taz in arguably the most unique match in wrestling history (WWF star vs. WCW star for the ECW title), Jeff disappeared from the spotlight. James Gutman asks Jones why we haven't seen him in WWE or TNA and the Judge answers...
> 
> "It's because I don't have long blonde hair, fake boobs, and look good in a mini-skirt. The way of the male manager has just gone downhill. The glory days of Bobby Heenan, Freddie Blassie, Captain Lou, Jimmy Hart - just to name a few of the real icons of the business. Unfortunately, it's gone south. They don't want somebody to come out and talk for a monster and it's kind of sad because you have guys like Paul Bearer and Jim Cornette who still have a ton to offer the business and should still be featured on weekly television, but they're not."


http://www.wrestleview.com/news2009/1260639884.php and most sites say he was with ECW until the end.
He worked for MCW as a tv-host/media-tape producer (which he later did for ROH as well as a referee/social-media/website) on RAGE tv, while there he was accused of verbal abuse in Dec'02

http://ww2.gazette.net/gazette_archive/2002/200249/bowie/news/133990-1.html

Why was he re-hired in other promotions? Probably because no charges were brought (even of Manslaughter) and, even though he 'supplied', the death was accidental (by misadventure) not intentional; point being if Jeff Jones had been charged, Buck (and others) would've been guilty by association & to an extreme Buck was last with him. Does that make him responsible for his welfare? Was he (Buck) even in a position to monitor him when he was a mess himself? 
Being hired at other promotions was probably due to his contacts/knowledge of sales/media work and, since no 'dirt' was officially pinned on him there was no concerns.


----------



## MTheBehemoth (Sep 10, 2012)

He works for ROH? Since when?


----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)

He promotes them in Social-media, back in Nov'13 he's featured in A night of Hoopla handling the Pants Off Dance segment and, in Cornette's Shoot, he mentions of when Jeff Jones was hired for handling ROH's web iPPV 



> Best In The World 2012 went off without a hitch because not that many people bought it because the last two iPPV's failed. To prove they could do a flawless stream they turned Boiling Point - which was supposed to be a live event - and turned it into an iPPV, but the card wasn't strong enough because they had no time to build toward it, so again not all that many people bought it but at least those that did were commenting that the stream was flawless, so come Death Before Dishonor in September 2012, while the stream was flawless for some, for others it failed, but instead of saying sorry Greg had Patrick Edwards ignore the issue over Twitter, Facebook and the website which is why Patrick Edwards was fired and replaced with former ECW manager Judge Jeff Jones.


http://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCircle/comments/1uo5o8/so_i_just_listened_to_jim_cornettes_latest_shoot/

Back in '14 he approached TNA for positions


----------



## jake_anton (Feb 17, 2015)

So a guy kills a fan and ROH puts him in charge of handling their online fan interaction? Seems like a strange move. What a weird business wrestling is.


----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)

Plenty worse has happened in wrestling but I agree the death was wrongfully handled & charges should have been brought on Jeff Jones, ROH did nothing wrong in hiring him technically as he was never brought to account or charged.


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

ecw were full of scum and this Jones guy seem like an asshole but you can't blame him for the kids death. he went out of his way to save his life.

and concerning ecws professionalism. wrestlers did cocaine in the locker room before their matches (according to new jack) , they allowed underage kids in the ring...


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

I'm missing something.

How did he kill him? Is the allegation here that he forced them to take the drug, or that he shared whatever was in the bottle and someone who voluntarily took what they surely knew was an illegal drug OD'd?

Anyone who takes drugs is responsible for what they put into their body. If they don't even know what it is, that's hopelessly irresponsible. It says he died of heart failure, and there's no indication from the information presented that the heart failure was caused solely by whatever was in the bottle -- possibly a mixture of drugs (which could have included other substances he might have been taking, but we don't know either way) and alcohol.

My experience, and I have quite a bit back in the day, is that it is VERY unlikely that a person who never takes drugs all of a sudden decides to imbibe in mass quantities of an unknown substance out of the blue. More likely is that a person who takes drugs does something like this.

So we don't know. Blaming this guy without any real evidence or proof that he contributed to the death is pretty low.


----------



## sXeMope (Jul 23, 2012)

cablegeddon said:


> ecw were full of scum and this Jones guy seem like an asshole but you can't blame him for the kids death. he went out of his way to save his life.
> 
> and concerning ecws professionalism. wrestlers did cocaine in the locker room before their matches (according to new jack) , they allowed underage kids in the ring...


I've heard some conflicting stories about what went on in the locker room. I'm not sure who, but I swear I remember hearing that the ECW Locker Rooms were surprisingly boring, and that did stuff after the shows in the hotel rooms. That's pretty typical indy stuff though. 

--

I skimmed through this article earlier while half asleep, but it really doesn't sound like he was directly responsible for the death in any way. Spikingspud summed it up perfectly IMO, and also as said above it's highly unlikely that this was some kid trying drugs for the first time.


----------

